# Evangelism



## Angelo V. (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been reading more on a missional model of evangelism vs a more at fractional model and wanted to ask the pastors, what has been your most effective means of reaching the lost for Christ? Thanks


----------



## Jack K (Aug 2, 2014)

Perhaps I've been out of the loop (wouldn't be the first time), but I've never heard of missional vs. fractional. I just googled those terms and the only hit I got that used "fractional" in connection to evangelism was your post, so I suspect it isn't quite a topic everyone's talking about. I do like discussing evangelism, though, so maybe you could give a brief explanation of those terms, or provide a link, for those of us who aren't with it enough to be familiar with the issue already.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll second that request! Missional has become such a buzzword that it's nearly meaningless without a specific definition as a control. And I'm not sure, outside of my freshman year college algebra course, that I've heard the term fractional.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 2, 2014)

Angelo V. said:


> I've been reading more on a missional model of evangelism vs a more at fractional model and wanted to ask the pastors, what has been your most effective means of reaching the lost for Christ? Thanks


Unless the church that is sending the evangelist is of one mind, fractionalization is going to be a byproduct. Given the distinct meaning of _evangelization _in scripture, note also that it is the church that oversees evangelization as it is not a "each one reach one" model. If everyone's a minister, no one's a minister. 

To me the most effective method is taken from Paul's instructions to Timothy that include these imperatives: "reprove, rebuke...exhort".


----------



## Angelo V. (Aug 2, 2014)

Forgive my auto-correct it's missional and ATTRACTIONAL


----------

